# Current state of your humidor.



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

FRIGGING STUFFED!!!

1 Punch Coroonation Habano
1 H. Upman Habano
1 Gurkha Legend
1 Camacho SLR 
1 Graycliff Profesionale
26 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte
4 CAO CX2
1 Cojimar Vanilla
1 CAO MX2
1 Rocky Parel Sun Grown
1 CAO Black
7 5 Vegas Series A
1 Flor De Olivia
5 Romeo y Julieta 1875
2 Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
1 Trilogy Maduro
2 Trilogy Cameroon
2 Trilogy Corojo
1 K. Hansotia Ancient Warrior
1 Indian Tabac Natural
2 Cusano MC
2 Hoyo de Monteray Excalibur 1066
8 La Vieja Habano
8 Indian Tabac Classic
11 Perdomo 2 mistakes

I have a large humi, but with my new shipment of Super Fuertes I had to put a few in my travel humi till I clear it out a bit.


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

I wish mine was stuffed!

I've been busy inveting into a new project, that if it pays off, filling ANY size humidor will be no problem....God I hope I planned for every contingency this time.....


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Thats an impressive list Ant'ny! :shock: 

t


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Humi #1


1 - Fuente Anejo
3 - Mayorga
2 - JR Ultimate
1 - Torano Signature
1 - La Aurora 1495
1 - Padron 1926
1 - Padron 1964

Humi #2


6 - Edge Corojo
2 - Edge Maduro
1 - Mambacho ThermoNuclear
3 - Bolivar Torpedos
1 - Partagas Shorts (Cuban)
2 - El Rey del MundoChoix Supreme (Cuban)
3 - Bolivar (Cuban)

Humi #3


16 - Drew Estate Acid Kuba Kuba
5 - Drew Estate Acid Infusion Tea

Humi #4


3 - REO by Rocky Patel
1 - Shakespeare Petite Corona Maduro
2 - Vibe
1 - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
5 - Rocky Patel Sun Grown in assorted sizes
2 - Edge CT Shade
2 - 5 Vegas Gold
1 - Baccarat
1 - Romeo y Julieta
1 - Torano Virtuoso
4 - Drew Estate Natural
1 - Kahlua
3 - Shakespeare Natural Churchill
1 - Shakespeare Petite Corona Natural
8 - Shakespeare Robusto Natural
4 - Purisco Azul Churchill Maduro
3 - Purisco Azul Corona Maduro

And just for the hell of it, here's the sexy cigar girl at Gatsby's, one of my favorite places to eat, drink and smoke.



Yes, that is how I like my cigars served up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice Kevin. I was just looking at a site with the carved wooden indians. Cool


I have about 35 in mine. Been adding as I go.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

So you noticed the Indian in this pic:



That one is actually a replica made of PVC. 10 years ago when I moved to Florida, I went to work for an educational toy company in Miami that made very accurate replicas of animals, insects, dinosaurs, etc. As a matter of fact, our dinosaurs were used in Jurassic Park.

Anyway, we got contracted to make around 10,000 of the Cigar Store Indian replicas for a chain of stores. We also made the life-size ones too, which I think were fiberglass. You're probably thinking it's sacreliege to make a wooden cigar store indian out of something besides wood.

We now take you back to your regularly scheduled programming.

What's your cigar inventory right now?


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I noticed the Fuente Añejo and the La Aurora Años.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> I noticed the Fuente Añejo and the La Aurora Años.


[police officer voice thru mega phone]
*Sir...Step Away from the Humidor!*
[/police officer voice thru mega phone]


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

BUSTED!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2006)

So far I have added more Zino's, Griffins, Santa Damiana, R&J Churchill, and I want to get some more of the La Tradcion Cabinet Series. I do like the Griffins though. They are the one's I have replaced the most.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice collection Anton! And Mr Keving!!!

Of coure, I'd take the cigar girl over all of them.... wellllllll,,,,,, that Padron 1964 does look pretty tasty.... nan - I'll still take the girl!

But what would she do with a Virgin, who knows.... but I'm willing to try!

I'll see if I can get my photo up here of my hummidors. To many sticks and boxes to type....

You see... I am an obsessive compulsive....

[IMG=http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/7422/collection9ez.jpg]


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

holy crap!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ageing is good....


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks like someone has a CBid addiction? :wink:
Oh, and good tastes in Habanos!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

yas... a BAD addiction.... but you would be proud! I have't bid for this entire week!!!!! 

Opps... I just lied... I did bid twice yesterday, but thier auto-bid was set high and I didn't win the bid. Which means I am STARTING to control my buying.... Hell, I have just enough room for my shipment that lands tuesday.... then I'd have to go get another hummidor or some tubs at walmart... WooWeee..... 

and thanks on the Haban's.... what's you favorite? (and like you and I talked about .. I have other single Haban's... but if I smoke it... I won't have that one anymore...


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Party at Michael's house!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Get your botty DOWN HERE and we'll do that. Bring some of those Cigar Babes and I'll even break out the Haban's!...... 

Bring Mona ....... and you can have them ALL!!!!!! YUUMMMmmmyyyyyy

again.... still a virgin though....


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Get your botty DOWN HERE and we'll do that. Bring some of those Cigar Babes and I'll even break out the Haban's!......
> 
> Bring Mona ....... and you can have them ALL!!!!!! YUUMMMmmmyyyyyy
> 
> again.... still a virgin though....


Mona will break you in right!

Here's that panty shot again for you.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I WUV HERrrrrrr......

Kevin... feel free to e-mail me any that you can't post here...

cycleman at tampabay.rr.com.....

I think I'd even let her look at my gun collection...... yippy skippy!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

A few Haban's I only have one or two of... so I'm afraid to smoke them...cause they'd be all gone!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

What's your address and when will you *not* be home? :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I live at ........ WAIT.... I smell something...

Let me go check.......... 

HAY CALL THE FIREDEPTMENT!!!!!!!

There a fire.... run run.........

SMOKE..... cough cough choke choke..... 

My house just burned down. Sorry ...... smokes went with them.

So I guess we have to meet at Mona's.... and her address is >>>>...????/


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:rotfl: 
CMan, what's that Habanos laying cross ways across the top. Don't recognize the band.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

It came in a tube from the Caymonds and says: Guantanamera ... then smaller fonts says Habana....


----------



## HeavyMetal (Aug 3, 2005)

Lemme see, I have about:

60 various habanos (Partagas, ERDM, HdM, Boli, Punch)
15 Padron Anni
10 Opus
10 Anejo
10ers VSG, Maduro Hemingway's
10 Misc "rare" smokes (BTL, 858SG, King B, Fonseca Especial)
30 various others (Chateau Fuente, H. Upp, Torano, LA 1495 & 100 Anos)

Oh yeah, a box of Short Stories on the way.....

Here's a sample:



And mu tupperdor:


Nice humi's cycle. Yes, ageing is good.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

HM, I already have your address. What time shall I come over? 8)


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

:shock: 
*WOW*

If I had those collections I'd throw mine away :!:


































 t


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

WOW!!! :shock: 
My humidor has maybe 20 sticks in it now.
Some Cuesta Reys (Various sizes)
Some Don Diegos (Coronas)
A few Casa Toranos (Robustos)
A few Romeo y Julieta 1875 Cedero #2 (Coronas)
A few Fidalgo ****** (Coronas)
A Punch and Macanudo Maduros

Hey Anton, Kevin, and Cycleman... Just curious... when are you guys away from home?? :lol:


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

4 Oliva Master Blends 1
2 Oliva Maduro
2 Oliva O Classic
2 Oliva Bold 
2 Purisco
4 Centrofino Torpedos
4 Centenario Torpedos
3 La Unica Cameroon Beli's
1 Camacho SLR
1 Ashton VSG
1 Opus
1 Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru
and a few other odds and ends


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I need to step up my smoking, but unfortunately it's too freaking cold here in DE and I don't smoke in the house.

Just got my Feb cigars of the month from CI (a christmas gift from my boss), so I have all that I listed plus a Perdomo Estate Seleccion, Rocky Patel 1990, Joya De Nicaragua Celebracion and a Gengis Khan.


----------



## Rocketman248-cr (Oct 25, 2005)

My current collection was getting pretty slim, so I took my tax refund, and went nuts on Cbid. I won twelve auctions, and I've got three more ending tomorrow. Here's what I won:

1 - Anejo #48
1 - Anejo #50
1 - Opus X Reserva D'Chateau
1 - Drew Estate Egg (just for kicks)
2 - Hemingway Work of Art 
3 Pack - Perdomo Edicion de Silvio Keeney Cameroon
5 Pack - Hemingway Signature 
5 Pack - Anejo #46
5 Pack - Padron #3000 Maduro
5 Pack - Perdomo Estate Seleccion Maduro
5 Pack - Gurkha Reserve Robusto
5 Pack - Gurkha Genghis Khan Toro

Ending tomorrow:

1 - Opus X Forbidden X
3 - Edicion de Silvio Grovy Cameroon
1 Box of 25 - 5 Vegas Corona (my first box)

I also got a few Habanos during a recent port visit to Hong Kong.

4 - Cohiba Siglo II
6 - Romeo y Julieta No. 2

Current Collection

1 - Partagas Serie D no. 4
1 - Serie P No. 2
1 - Serie D No. 1 EL 2004
8 - 5 Vegas Series A
9 - Gurkha Legend
3 - Cusano Xclusivo
10 - RP Vintage 1990 Petite Corona
1 - Opus X Reserva D'Chateau
1 - Opus X Lancero
1 - Opus X BBMF

Not a bad collection, if I do say so myself.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey, Rocky, how are things half way round the world?
Very nice collection, very nice!


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

:shock: 
Beautiful collection, looks like you'll need more storage space soon  
Lots of long relaxing hours ahead for you.

t


----------



## Cigarzan-cr (Feb 17, 2006)

18 La Gloria Cubana corona gordas
20 Flor de Oliva Gold toros
2 Padron 64 diplomaticos
3 Padron 4000 maduros
2 Don Diego Playboy double coronas
1 Torano robusto

Looking forward to adding some Avo's but waiting for the Avo birthday party.


----------



## Rocketman248-cr (Oct 25, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Hey, Rocky, how are things half way round the world?
> Very nice collection, very nice!


Yeah, it's been a while. I'm actually underway right now, so that collection is just what I have onboard. I've got a few more at home, I just can't remember exactly what I've got.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Just made a new purchase today to shore up my modest stockpile :| 
One box of 40 count 160th Anniversary H. Upmann Sel.#4 6X52 and one box of Partagas Series S Perfectos......
 < This is me 
:roll: < This is the Wifey










The Upmann box is like a very well made humidor with removable, vented shelves inside. 

t


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice Tim.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

This is me :arrow: :wink:
Very nice score, Mr. Tim!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

This is me. :hungry:


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

:shock: Where do you live again, can we all come over?


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

You would always be welcome and you can help yourself to my humi  
t


----------



## Cigarzan-cr (Feb 17, 2006)

Just don't invite Kevin cause it looks like he wants to eat your cigars.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

Back off Kev, that was my cigar


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

As long as he doesn't drool on the carpet. :evil: 

t


----------



## Patrick (Jun 8, 2005)

I hate it when Kevin comes over and drools all over the carpet.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

LOL :lol:


----------



## jimgolden-cr (Aug 7, 2005)

holy chit mang!

you guys are major league. I'm like AA or something.

my little 50ct is pretty full tho, highlights:

2 Monte Esp. #2 (hab)
1 Monte #2 (non hab)
a bunch of CAO Brazilia GOL 
4 Punch Grand Puro Rancho
3 El Credito Inter. Robusto Maduro
4 " " Nat
3 few LGC Wavells
1 Davidoff Something or other (gifted)
4 Ashton Aged Mad #60 (?)
2 AVO Maduros
bunch of random shit I cant remember

oh and 1 thompson pheonix - I had 2, from a dood @ work, but smoked one and what do you know? it was pretty decent for like $1.50 a stick.
well,I dunno if I'd buy them actually, but the dood just gave me them so whatevs...


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

jimg,
Hey, they'll all smoke right? :lol: 

it's been a long time since we've heard from you! Good to see you back.

tim


----------



## jimgolden-cr (Aug 7, 2005)

yeah you know the usual, work work work

and we had a little boy 2 weeks ago, so more work work work

haha

but always time to sneak out for a smoke! just less time to be on the computer

jim


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

*JG said;*


> and we had a little boy 2 weeks ago,.......


 :woohoo: CONGRATULATIONS :!: :!:

Give the wifey all our best!

t


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Congrats JG and good to see you back!


----------



## jimgolden-cr (Aug 7, 2005)

thx guys. 

he's our second, but the catch is my daughter is only 14 mos. old, so it's a bit of a trick juggling 2 in diapers...

BTW, I'm always here, lurking, just dont have the time sometimes to post. I'm keeping my tabs on you smokin fools!!

jim


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Busted! We play nice, though, don't we?


----------



## jimgolden-cr (Aug 7, 2005)

yeah for the most part!!

I'll look you guys up if I'm down there, business may be taking me down there this spring...


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

We got both coasts covered. Let us know?!


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Just added these to the humi today. 










t


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice Tim!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Looky, looky. Very nice!


----------



## Sammi (Mar 1, 2006)

You gents have some pretty serious staches.

Currently have a couple R&J habanos, Fuente 858, Don Carlos, Hemingway Sigs, Montesino, Casa Blanca Double Corona, Montecristo Series VI Belicoso, ERDM Flor de Llaneza, R&J Reserve Maduro, Fonseca 5-50, Excalibur 1066 Merlin, H Upmann Reserva, CAO Brazilia, assorted singles, and some bundled smokes for the monthly card game.

Older pic but representative of my regular rotation.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

holy ****ing crap!


----------



## Sammi (Mar 1, 2006)

Sorry about the double (triple) posts.

Hate when that happens!!

Sammi


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Very Nice Sammi,
You've got some serious cigar smokers smokes there.  

tim


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

I need to buy a bib. I'm drooling again.


----------



## Sammi (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks, but I've been on a few other boards where my selection would be considered "modest" at best.

Sammi


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Not this board. We're all a bunch of undercapitalized schlubs. Well, everyone but Cycleman! :wink:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Not this board. We're all a bunch of undercapitalized schlubs. Well, everyone but Cycleman! :wink:


I spend most of my money on smoking, drinking and chasing women. The rest I waste. :twisted:


----------



## KarenMarie (Mar 6, 2006)

Michael I would love to trade you for a few of those Gurkha Double x's but for the life of me I cant figure out what I have that you dont!!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

This post makes me wonder if some people are "cigar collecters" as well as cigar smokers... :???: 
I dont keep more than about a dozen sticks in my humidor. And that is fine with me. I would be ill if I had a few thousand dollars worth of cigars and something happened to them. Bugs, mold, etc

Do you guys with the big stashes worry about that? Do you take extra precautions to make sure they stay safe??


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

KarenMarie said:


> but for the life of me I cant figure out what I have that you dont!!!


I know. :mischief:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Iceman said:


> This post makes me wonder if some people are "cigar collecters" as well as cigar smokers... :???:
> I dont keep more than about a dozen sticks in my humidor. And that is fine with me. I would be ill if I had a few thousand dollars worth of cigars and something happened to them. Bugs, mold, etc
> 
> Do you guys with the big stashes worry about that? Do you take extra precautions to make sure they stay safe??


Good one Iceman. Even though I have 3 little humis and 1 medium size, I don't consider myself a collector. That's because I usually turn over most of my inventory in a two month period. I also smoke 2-3 a day during the week and sometimes more on the weekends.

I think I'm going to start collecting too. Then, I will open the lids every once in a while and say hi to my babies and go "ooh" "aah". 

Good observation you made, and a good question too.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

Good one Ice Ice Baby,

I guess I'm a collector in a way, I still have some boxes and partial boxes from a year ago. When I get down to about ten or so from a box that I really like, I save the rest for very special times. Some I just try to let age for several months. Some that I didn't like when I got them I have just let sit to see if they get better or my tastes change. I like to have a large variety on hand because I like different tastes and strengths at different times. I probably have 3 or 4 hundred on hand, and I have a wish list that totals about $1000. Ooh, ooh, then I could get a bigger humi, then I would need to get more smokes, then I would need an even BIGGER humi, and then more smokes............

t


----------



## Sammi (Mar 1, 2006)

My situation is pretty much what t said.

Some cigars are always kept on hand, like Fuente 858. Others are partial boxes that I smoke from time to time, others were received as birthday presents, Christmas, etc.

Been buying 5 packs and samplers to try different brands, and I they fit the palate and the price is right will spring for a box. 

Nice thing about being a cigar smoker is that there's always something that can be out in the wish list for Father's Day, Birthday, etc. 

Sammi


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

timlw said:


> I have a wish list that totals about $1000. Ooh, ooh, then I could get a bigger humi, then I would need to get more smokes, then I would need an even BIGGER humi, and then more smokes............
> 
> t


I like the way you think Timster! :smoke:


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

TIMMY :!: 

TIMMY :!: 

TIMMY :!: 

:banana: 
t


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

timlw said:


> TIMMY :!:
> 
> TIMMY :!:
> 
> ...


I just spent 10 mins trying to find that damn post, but couldn't.


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

http://images.southparkstudios.com/medi ... KEEPUP.wav

took me an hour to find.

timmy :banana:


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

> I hate it when Kevin comes over and drools all over the carpet.


TWSS 

t :banana:


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

:lolat:


> TWSS
> t :banana:


----------



## BlackKnight-cr (Nov 16, 2005)

*"Dirty rotten*

Never mind I was about to vent but it passed Ill get some pics of my Humis up by the weekend. I have no Cabinet but my 90/40/24/24/30 travel are stuffed. 90 - 1 box La Flor Dominicana #5 Maduro/Aurora 1495 robusto 1 box I can't decide on the third box maybe Partagas Spanish Rosado. Travel- Mixed Alec Bradley 98 Criollo, Victor Sinclair Corojo,Blacks, Victor Sinclair 55's, Ashton Double Magnum, Carlos Torano Signature Torps. Don Lino Africa, Havana Reserve, Aurora 1495,Onyx Reserve,The Griffins and a whole bunch of other goodies. I guess I should inventory soon. :woohoo:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Thought this may be a good one to re-vitalize. Best match to a "show your humi" I could find....

So what's your humidor(s) looking like now a days?

Humi 1: 175ct, 75% capacity
Humi 2: 75ct, empty <- Fixing this is my current "project"


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Just re-organized, so I thought I would share.....


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow, that thing is PACKED!!!!



:???: 

Just kidding, of course. I'll get some pictures later. I haven't bought any cigars since early October or so :smile:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Just re-organized, so I thought I would share.....


That looks pretty cool - did you make that yourself or did you pick it up from somewhere? Either way it's impressive!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

just got it in the mail today.. its being seasoned


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

JAX said:


> That looks pretty cool - did you make that yourself or did you pick it up from somewhere? Either way it's impressive!


http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?option=com_forum&Itemid=0&page=viewtopic&t=3366

Thank you for the kind words Jax!! I really like the wood grain on yours..it looks smokey, which is cool for a humidor!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hmmm, I'm gonna have to take a pic of the corner where my humidors are...I don't have one right now. I've got 2 50ct Humi's that are roughly 75% full at this point...easily the most I've ever had in my life :shock: The only bummer is that I've been cutoff by Michele...we got the electric bill today and that shit ain't pretty at all :sad: It's gonna take a few months to get ourselves straight I think, but at least I've got enough smokes to get me through it until I can start buying again


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

CRider said:


> Hmmm, I'm gonna have to take a pic of the corner where my humidors are...I don't have one right now. I've got 2 50ct Humi's that are roughly 75% full at this point...easily the most I've ever had in my life :shock: The only bummer is that I've been cutoff by Michele...we got the electric bill today and that shit ain't pretty at all :sad: It's gonna take a few months to get ourselves straight I think, but at least I've got enough smokes to get me through it until I can start buying again


And more to come after your big win. I suggest you buy a cooler :lol:


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Chris, Right up the street Bro, you will never be without.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> And more to come after your big win. I suggest you buy a cooler :lol:


Trust me, I know...I'm going after work to look for a cooler to build a coolidor. I seriously don't have room for what I've won :lol:



zitotczito said:


> Chris, Right up the street Bro, you will never be without.


I appreciate that Tim. I think I'll be ok...things are just going to be really tight money-wise for a few months here til we dig ourselves out. Between what I've got and what I've won in the football pool, I'm stocked up pretty well for a while...it's just gonna make it hard to return the generosity that has been shown to me for a while and that does upset me a bit on a personal level. 
We were told to expect a high bill of $300 during winter. The month before was $320, this last month's bill was $560  It's an old place...it doesn't hold heat in all that well. I've gone around and put plastic on all the windows upstairs that leak like a sieve (downstairs windows are new & work well), I've put more weatherstripping around the doors. I don't know what else to do. I've got the heat turned down lower, told the girls to wear sweatshirts, harped on them to turn off the friggin lights when they aren't in the room, cut my shower time in half, etc. We love this house...if we end up buying it (which we've discussed with the landlord), we're definitely going to look at other options for heating it in the winter.

Anyhow...that's enough of my woes & tribulations. Tim, the holidays are over, we gotta get together for a smoke sometime.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

holy crap 560 bucks. Are you growing weed in your basement with the really expensive heat lights :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Shit, I almost wish I was...least I'd have some means to pay the bill! :lol:


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Redmond.

We share a lot same tastes looking at your selection!
Couple questions, does the one in the last pic have a glass front? 
Does it seal well?
Did you (or someone) convert an existing piece or did you buy it as is?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

CRider said:


> [
> We were told to expect a high bill of $300 during winter. The month before was $320, this last month's bill was $560  It's an old place...it doesn't hold heat in all that well. I've gone around and put plastic on all the windows upstairs that leak like a sieve (downstairs windows are new & work well), I've put more weatherstripping around the doors. I don't know what else to do. I've got the heat turned down lower, told the girls to wear sweatshirts, harped on them to turn off the friggin lights when they aren't in the room, cut my shower time in half, etc. We love this house...if we end up buying it (which we've discussed with the landlord), we're definitely going to look at other options for heating it in the winter.
> 
> Anyhow...that's enough of my woes & tribulations. Tim, the holidays are over, we gotta get together for a smoke sometime.


Chris,
Good job on the windows. If you buy the place you can slowly replace them with better. A coworker bought a really nice older home here and was going through the same issues. The other big hitters are checking the insulation in the attic, and if you can the walls. In his house he started remodeling the bathroom and when he pulled the green board back he noticed the insulation had literally disentegrated into a 6" pile in the bottom of the walls.

Best of luck, wishing for an early spring!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

19redwings said:


> Chris,
> Good job on the windows. If you buy the place you can slowly replace them with better. A coworker bought a really nice older home here and was going through the same issues. The other big hitters are checking the insulation in the attic, and if you can the walls. In his house he started remodeling the bathroom and when he pulled the green board back he noticed the insulation had literally disentegrated into a 6" pile in the bottom of the walls.
> 
> Best of luck, wishing for an early spring!


The insulation in the walls is all pretty new, and very thick. That's one thing my landlord's made sure of. Something about that though, my basement is not heated, nor is the ceiling (floor of 1st story) insulated...that could be a part of it and I may look into insulating that. He replaced the windows on the first floor already. The 2nd floor windows he'd intended to do (he does all his work himself, and does a good job at it too) but had to go in for a hernia operation which really put a crimp in his plans. Hopefully that will happen this summer, even if I have to help him which I'd be more than willing to learn. If we buy the place, I will likely install a few gas fireplaces and just run them when it's really cold out enough to take some of the chill off and help the heaters. My heat is electric baseboard...but considering the cost of oil, I'm not sure there's much of a difference in cost. I was talking to Mark and I'm going to go around checking the electrical outlets to see if I can feel a draft there (which I'd never thought of) and seal them with Great Stuff if necessary.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

We have electric baseboard too & started to have the same problems. We got a Ventless Propane heater that mounts on the wall. We use that as our primary heat & just use the baseboards when it gets REALLY cold. I can keep the house at 70 with a $130 electric bill & not using too much propane...we usually have our tank filled twice during the winter. Of course it costs about $350 each time, but ends up being MUCh cheaper than electric. Good Luck brother.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

19redwings said:


> Redmond.
> 
> We share a lot same tastes looking at your selection!
> Couple questions, does the one in the last pic have a glass front?
> ...


Bill. As it sits now it holds a RH of 60% with two mason jars with distilled water. So, it's holding something because the RH of the room is 52. It's just holding boxes and things right now. It's a project that I have not got to yet. It is glass front and I am planniing on sealing it a little better. Now that we are in our new home I plan on sanding it all down and inlaying some 1/4" S.C. on the inside. It should be real nice when finished and we will have to see where the RH is when finished. No rush though, maybe done by Spring.

I forgot. I picked it off the street from a Gome pile when we were living in Japan


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

> ......Gome pile....


Now there's a term I've not seen or heard in a few years. You could furnish your house from them things! :lol:

I spent a few years in Yokosuka, 95-97.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

JAX said:


> > ......Gome pile....
> 
> 
> Now there's a term I've not seen or heard in a few years. You could furnish your house from them things! :lol:
> ...


Sure can Jax. I can't believe the shit the Japanese would throw away. If it worked and looked good it just does not matter. They buy new shit ever other year.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

We LIVED for Gome Pile diving! We ahve boxes and boxes of stuff that we got while in Japan...They are truely a "throw away" society... :sad:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Sparhawk said:


> We LIVED for Gome Pile diving! We ahve boxes and boxes of stuff that we got while in Japan...They are truely a "throw away" society... :sad:


I often wondered what they though of me running to the pile before they started burning it all. Crazy American.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

My humidor corner. Two 50-stick humi's and a few empty cigar boxes. Every now & then I see an empty box at the B&M's that catches my eye, so I pick it up. I figure they'll look nice someday in the smoking room that I want to setup.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

I like this one CRider. Is that a humi. I think I see your pool cue on the right.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Unfortunately, it's not...it's actually just a cigar box that I thought was cool. The cherry boxes on the top & bottom shelves are actually my humidors. That black box I just got the other week, I forget what brand of cigars it is though. The top lifts up, then the top of the front folds down. I'll try to get a better pic of it. It needs new hinges on the back, so the guy at the B&M gave it to me for free. Usually they want $3 or $5 for a box, which I don't mind if the box is neat. I dunno if I could maybe do some work to it though to make it into a humidor, if I can that'd be pretty cool. 
Yes, that's my pool cue to the right. I'm not very good to be honest, but I enjoy playing enough that the bar's wavy & bent pool cue's were starting to annoy me, so I spent $30 (1/2 price sale) on a decent graphite stick. It hits quite a bit different than a plain wood stick, but I'm getting used to it :smile:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I keep waiting for Da Cycle to post. I have seen his humidors in person and I was amazed. Then Brian Da Barbarian gifted him a 300 count humidor. I bet he needs a rider on his home owners insurance to cover any loss... :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

redmondp said:


> I like this one CRider. Is that a humi. I think I see your pool cue on the right.


Here's a slightly better pic of the box. I took at closer look at it, it's a Comacho toro box.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Gave up smoking cigars last month, smashed up all my humi's and flushed all my cigars down the toilet, what a nightmare of a dream that was!


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Well guys, here they are. I did this in two seperate posts since ImageShack is messing up today.

The tubs:



The 40 count, the 3-100 count and the two 600 count humidors. They are different colors, one for cammie's and one for maduro's.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

zitotczito said:


> Well guys, here they are. I did this in two seperate posts since ImageShack is messing up today.
> 
> The tubs:
> 
> ...


 :shock: :shock: :shock: WOW!!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

zitotczito said:


> Well guys, here they are. I did this in two seperate posts since ImageShack is messing up today.
> 
> The tubs:
> 
> ...


 :bowdown: Now that's what I'm talking about!!

Sweet set up you've got there, and dare I say very impressive collection?


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

And the rest. These are the 2-300 count humidor's. The one by the foyer has bundles in it. The one by the wall is the one I keep my best in.



And finally, a peek inside the premo one.

http://imageshack.us

There you have it. Guys, I need serious help.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Can I help?? PLEASE!!!! :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Dear mother of God Tim!!! :shock: I've been in B&M's with less stock than you! Truly amazing man.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

zitotczito said:


> Guys, I need serious help.


Now just stay calm...we're all here to help (right guys?)...let's PM our addy's so we can help our fellow BOTL out. :lol:

I believe you have re-defined the word obsessed.

Seriously though, I'm with CRider....I've seen B&M's with less inventory then you.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

OK Tim I am going to show my wife this so I do not get yelled at anymore. Lord have mercy that is quite the stash... Now for a serious question. DO you have insurance on those, and if so how is it covered.


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes, they are insured. I actually took pictures of all of the stuff. The stash is insured for $30,000.00 as a rider to my home owners policy.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

zitotczito said:


> Yes, they are insured. I actually took pictures of all of the stuff. The stash is insured for $30,000.00 as a rider to my home owners policy.


Thank goodness


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Holy Crap Tim, that is amazing.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Zito, that is totally AWESOME! You are my hero and roll model now :lol: .


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

zitotczito said:


> Yes, they are insured. I actually took pictures of all of the stuff. The stash is insured for $30,000.00 as a rider to my home owners policy.


 :shock:

All Hail The KING!!!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is my stash !!!! Was reorganizing and trying to fix the humidity issue so I decided to take a quick photo.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

:shock: 
Look at all those Opus X!!!!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

That's a very impressive "Top Shelf" selection you got there! Those Padrons' and Opus look amazing! :lol:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

:shock: Great photos, all of you. I've got a long way to go. I'm not even gonna bother putting up a pic of my stash. 10 stick max  It's encouraging that one can build up such impressive stockpiles and not be whacked by the wife :wink: I guess I better get started!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Right now I have about 250 cigars and feel like a complete amateur...


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow Jimmy!! :shock: Now I know why you were freaking out about your humidity problem!! Great collection!!


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

> Wow Jimmy!! Now I know why you were freaking out about your humidity problem!! Great collection!!
> 
> I was going to say the same thing. I would be worried also with such a nice selection. But I do see some space there. That's how I started and you see where it got me.
> 
> I will keep you in my prayers, if you need my insurance agent, let me know. :lol:


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey look, I quoted myself.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Trust me Tim I am trying to fill the space but I hear about it every time I buy a box or one cigar or anything from Mrs. Hat. I have been going down the slippery slope for some time now. The only thing that keeps my stash from getting too much bigger is her voice in my head every time I am about to hit send on a bid or order.

I also forgot my small box of ghurkas wooo hooo


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Hat, that is a great and impressive selection there. I'm starting to drool on my keyboard. :smile:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice going, guys! 
Tim, looks like those Anejo's are getting some age on them? You don't see them too often!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

thehat101 said:


> Here is my stash !!!! Was reorganizing and trying to fix the humidity issue so I decided to take a quick photo.


Nice Hat. The last thing you need is more cigar's. Maybe a few CC's.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Very nice setup James and nice collection of sticks!


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah very nice, good selction indeed.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

My God ..He's The Mad Hatter!!!I think I'll just go live in a van down by the river now.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Zito!?!?! Wow!! WOW!!! :shock: 

And Hat?!?!?!?! I remember you showed up here about when I did. Is there a trust fund you haven't told us about! :wink: 

Nice job!!!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

19redwings said:


> Zito!?!?! Wow!! WOW!!! :shock:
> 
> And Hat?!?!?!?! I remember you showed up here about when I did. Is there a trust fund you haven't told us about! :wink:
> 
> Nice job!!!


Just the trust that my credit card company has in me lol :lol:

And Red I could use some CC in the stash :lol: I actually had to throw oneaway the other night due to unfixable damage. :bawling: but the Ccohiba Silgo IV is still fine and dandy.

O yeah my lbrother aces full stockpile is begining to look like Mine every day. He started smoking cigars with me over the holiday and I think he has bough a box of every single one he liked. He should post soon.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

[quote="thehat101
O yeah my lbrother aces full stockpile is begining to look like Mine every day. He started smoking cigars with me over the holiday and I think he has bough a box of every single one he liked. He should post soon.[/quote]

Hmmm...guess I'll go unpack that little starter bomb I had packed up.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Madmike said:


> [quote="thehat101
> O yeah my lbrother aces full stockpile is begining to look like Mine every day. He started smoking cigars with me over the holiday and I think he has bough a box of every single one he liked. He should post soon.


Hmmm...guess I'll go unpack that little starter bomb I had packed up. [/quote]

You can asend it still he is still trying stuff. But beware he now has the ammo to strike back. :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok.. had a mini cigar crisis.. too many cigars.. not enough room in humidor.. BUT!!! jimmy is hooking me up with a coolerdor this weekend and i got a humipak from tinder box for the 15 casa toranos that i couldnt fit in the humi.... but i have a box of r4 maduros and about 30 other misc cigars from cbid.. soo watch out.. the armory is stocked and bombs will start flying soon.. actually have my first target selected.. anyways.. for the pics


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

That is tooo funny he has only been smoking cigars for 2 weeks lol. 

We might have to shred his credit cards soon.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> That is tooo funny he has only been smoking cigars for 2 weeks lol.
> 
> We might have to shred his credit cards soon.


I call foul!! He is not married, no fair!! :lol:


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> That is tooo funny he has only been smoking cigars for 2 weeks lol.
> 
> We might have to shred his credit cards soon.


Bad Hat!!!! :spank:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

19redwings said:


> thehat101 said:
> 
> 
> > That is tooo funny he has only been smoking cigars for 2 weeks lol.
> ...


I swear I didnt do anything. Just asked him if he would like to try a cigar one night and BAMMM he was on the sinking ship with no life boat. :dunno:


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice selections there guys. And no CC's for me. Home Equity loans, that's the ticket. Come to the dark side :twisted: , you know you all want too.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm out of control... I spent $230 on cbid alone this week and thats not counting the box I split with Jimmy and the box i bought of R4's...

All I gotta say is.. watch out for flying objects.. 
I hear the Department of Homeland Security has raised the terror threat level for the nation's capital and its surrounding areas :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This has to be the fastest slide down the slope I've seen a long time! 

Good on ya Ace, watch out though....the slope just keeps going and going and going... :lol: 

I've re-enforced my bomb bunker in light of this current thread.....


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

I wasn't gonna post here as I'm not in the same league as some of the Professionals in the previous couple posts but I got a great haul from the B&M the other day and just had to share. You gotta promise not to laugh at my small package.... err, I mean humidor  It does usually hold a helluva load (of stogiesof course) :smile:










-Top, From Right: CAO Brazilia, Cx2, Cuesta Rey, El Rey Del Mundo, Perdomo (can't find any info on this line- Anyone tried them?), Cusano Corojo
-Middle, From Right: RP Edge Corojo, RP Edge Maduro, (2) La Vieja Habana (Quickly becoming my fav daily smoke), Comacho SLR Maduro
-Bottom: AVO 80th (B&M Guy gave this to me to try and said it was his favorite all time. Anyone have this before? He said it's been in the humi for 3 years and I'm looking forward to trying it but the guy doesn't impress me as knowing a whole lot for owning a store so any input would be great.)

I know it''s not much, but you gotta start somewhere :beerchug:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> I wasn't gonna post here as I'm not in the same league as some of the Professionals in the previous couple posts but I got a great haul from the B&M the other day and just had to share. You gotta promise not to laugh at my small package.... err, I mean humidor  It does usually hold a helluva load (of stogiesof course) :smile:
> 
> -Top, From Right: CAO Brazilia, Cx2, Cuesta Rey, El Rey Del Mundo, Perdomo (can't find any info on this line- Anyone tried them?), Cusano Corojo
> -Middle, From Right: RP Edge Corojo, RP Edge Maduro, (2) La Vieja Habana (Quickly becoming my fav daily smoke), Comacho SLR Maduro
> ...


Hey man, we all start somewhere. Before I joined here, the most I'd ever had in my humidor was maybe 5 or 10 sticks max, no joke! Less than a year later (and a very lucky win in the football pool :lol: ) and I'm up over 120 or so sticks best as I can guess. You can only smoke one at a time, right? :wink: I've had a few AVO's and liked them, but not the 80th (yet)...everything I've heard about it though was very positive. Looks like you brought home a good haul there, enjoy!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Rest easy my friend...we're not a group that judges anyone. I mean, look at the diversity we've got in this thread. You have a humidor, you have stogies, you smoke 'em...that's all that matters! :banana: 

Great lookin' line up you've got there. I am a big fan of CAO and Brazilia is one of my favs. I've had a few AVO's...super smooth (IMO) and great balance...I think you'll enjoy them.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

The Perdomo Fresco is a ok smoke, yard gar ,on par with the Drew Estate.

The AVO 80 is an excelent smoke


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Great looking line up. We are not all as lucky as Tim !!!!!!! Keep plugging away and youll get there. :shock:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice haul!


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

La Vieja Habana 

Just took delivery of 2 boxes of the Cameroon variety

Great smoke for the price IMHO


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

bottom shelf
http://imageshack.us
Fittipaldi's & Hoyo's with a couple Bolivars

middle shelf
http://imageshack.us
Perdomo, Cuesta Rey, Punch, Gurka,Royal Silk

Top shelf 
http://imageshack.us
FUENTES,

This is my small humi,

http://imageshack.us

Padillia, achelies,obsidian,Camaguey,CAO, habanos


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Another great collection :!:


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice collection there guys. Professionals, not really, Just crazy about cigars. I do have to admit that I am single so no one to answer to but myself. I have an addiction and I am seeking help for, so far the treatment has not worked. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I started with a few five packs and you see what happened. :shock: 

The best part about all this is not the cigars, it's the S/BOTL's that I have had the pleasure to meet and converse with. That's what has been the most fun. 

dozenmonkeyz, Welcome to this great hobby and this forum. Hope you have many good years and experiences here. Just watch out for CM. :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

zitotczito said:


> Nice collection there guys. Professionals, not really, Just crazy about cigars. I do have to admit that I am single so no one to answer to but myself. I have an addiction and I am seeking help for, so far the treatment has not worked. :lol: :lol: :lol:


let me help you if you want to quit.. here is my plan that will guarantee success...

pack up all your stogeys and send them to me.. i will take care of them. since you wont have any to smoke you'll quit


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I updated my top shelf collection...


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

looking good :woohoo: but I heard that Padron was no good, so you should send it to me :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

it was good but i can definately think of a better way to spend the $35 i paid for it.. like 3 1964's instead

but he did let me keep the box


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

question, mine is running up around 74, I took the humidifer out. what else should I do? it was right on 70 for the first week or so.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

mine was running a little high at first. take out the humidifier and let the cigars soak up the remaining moisture. When the rh drops to around 65/66 rh id put the humidifier back in and just keep an eye on it.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Something else to try...Move your gauge around in your humidor a bit. I've found in my new one that at the top of my humidor the gauge will read about 74, but on the bottom shelf it reads 69.


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

My new humidor is fully seasoned and a great new home for my smokes :lol:

Top Shelf










Bottom Shelf










:woohoo: :banana: :woohoo:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

nice!! your way ahead of me! I really want to buy a box of something but I know its still too soon for me. dont want to make a mistake. but I'm getting close!!! but I see I couple of my favs in those pics!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Very nice look'n humi you got there Monkey! :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Looks like an awesome start ya got there monkey, congrats!!!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

SWEETTT!!!!!!!!!! :drinking:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

wow great start! its starting to look a little full though.. might need to get another one soon :twisted:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Lookin' good!!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice !

The first humi, always fills up SO FAST!!!!! :shock: 

Start looking for a 300 count :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Finally gettin' 'round to posting in this forum..

Napoleon II










Top shelf. the deepest of the three so all those IT Gorillas will fit...well..most...










2nd draw










and finally...most of my neekid smokes are in this drawer...










I had to divide up the humy beads to maintain average humidity in all three draws. I move the hydro around about every week or so. I have more CBid scores coming in, so my count should be back up to around 85-90 or so...:roll: I feel so inadequate...

Soon, I'll be looking for a separate 50 count for the wife and her flavored smokes...and I might even look for another 100 count for me..:shock:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet! That's a pretty good selection there.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

My humidor is overflowing again. I had to grab some of the Icelady's tupperware. I have been doing 90% of my smoking at the B&M which also has a nice lounge area. So I have not been smoking my cigars at home as much.

Might be time for an Iceberg or two....


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Iceman said:


> My humidor is overflowing again. I had to grab some of the Icelady's tupperware. I have been doing 90% of my smoking at the B&M which also has a nice lounge area. So I have not been smoking my cigars at home as much.
> 
> Might be time for an Iceberg or tow....


I'm in the same boat bro.....my second just hit capacity after my trip to the B&M today.

Looks like I'll need to pick up the frequency of smoking since my request for another humi was was recently disapproved by CINCHOUSE.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

got my new humi in and all seasoned up. So I reorganized all of my humi's and took a couple pic to share with everyone.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

That looks REALLY nice Rob


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking good Robbie!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Gorgemous Rob. 8)


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice Rob.. Very nice selection of smokes :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Lookin' good Rob.......


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow, that is impressive, my 300 is almost empty.


----------



## Gonzo-cr (Jul 20, 2008)

What are the two cigar's that look like they are wrapped in newspaper???


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

Gonzo said:


> What are the two cigar's that look like they are wrapped in newspaper???


Those are exile's that tim bombed me with at the lehigh valley herf


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

you guys make me sick!! :banghead: :cheeky:


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Whoa! Im very jealous of that stash, Rob.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

I have been saving up for a couple bomb I need to send out. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice selection of stogies you got there Bobby


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Very nice setup!

I was just thinking last night (as I was generously volunteering my time to clean the basement up with my wife :wink: ) how a year ago all I had was a 10ct travel humi that I could barely keep full. Now I have a 100ct, a 20ct, a coolerdor, and nearly 200 sticks. AND, and, a bunch of great BOTL's here that helped bring me along to this point :smile:


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice set up, I really like the organization as well.


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah I like when there all organized but for some reason it never last that long so i like to do it like every two months


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok let's see if this works, here is my 150 ct humi:










Bottom:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice smokes. Stevmal


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice stash you got


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice set up!


I think this is my favorite thread on this board....lot's of eye candy!!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking good Steve!


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok time to give Jax more eye candy!

Here is my small 40ct humi, the one I put my daily smokes in:










And open:










Thanks for all the comments, working on getting that 3rd humi, because I think I will be a bidding fool the next month or two! :twisted:


----------



## Fantastik (Apr 28, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmm. Very nice.


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Oct 31, 2008)

I think I spotted some Holt's labels in there Stevemal. Are those classics or maybe overruns? From the looks of some of the pics people are posting I don't have nearly enough Humidification in my humi. :sad:


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

My humidors are currently fairly well stocked but perpetually dry (my usual problem in the winter).

In my 100ct. I have:
-12 RP Sungrown Toros
-2 RP Vintage 1990 Robustos
-1 RP Vintage 1992 Robusto
-3 Partagas Black Robustos
-3 Padron Churchills
-4 Sancho Panza DM Pamplonas
-5 Sancho Panza DM Escuderos
-1 Dunhill Toro
-1 Montecristo White Corona

And in my footlocker I have:
-21 La Aurora Preferidos Maduro #1
-23 Gurkha Master Select #1
-19 Gurkha G3
-22 Gurkha Regents
-22 Torano Signature Perfectos
-22 Perdomo Seconds Perfectos (dog rockets, but I can't bring myself to toss them...)
-5 pack sampler of La Aurora Preferido Tubos
-1 Montecristo Corona
-1 Gurkha Warlord
-1 Graycliff Espresso Torpedo

I think that's about it.


----------



## Herzen (Jun 13, 2008)

As to the Perdomo Seconds Perfectos, if anyone out there wants them, just say so and they're yours. When they arrived they were bone dry (I tried one anyway. A mistake, I know). After letting them sit in the humidor for a while I tried a couple more, hoping that they had improved. I wasn't able to finish either of them.

Again, I'm only keeping them because I can't bear to toss them but if anyone wants to give them a try they are welcome to them.


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Herzen said:


> As to the Perdomo Seconds Perfectos, if anyone out there wants them, just say so and they're yours. When they arrived they were bone dry (I tried one anyway. A mistake, I know). After letting them sit in the humidor for a while I tried a couple more, hoping that they had improved. I wasn't able to finish either of them.
> 
> Again, I'm only keeping them because I can't bear to toss them but if anyone wants to give them a try they are welcome to them.


I'll buy them off you. I'll pm you my addy.


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

redskinsfan34 said:


> I think I spotted some Holt's labels in there Stevemal. Are those classics or maybe overruns? From the looks of some of the pics people are posting I don't have nearly enough Humidification in my humi. :sad:


No Holts classic, the ones visable are Miraflors (Thompson), Perdomo Remainders, RP Cuban Blend, RP 2nd Maddy, Never ordered from Holts, usually order from Famous,Thompsons, and 2 local B&M's.


----------



## coach33-cr (Nov 29, 2008)

The Good Lord says, be not envy of my neigbors material stuff, BUT man I'm freakin jealous.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

coach33 said:


> The Good Lord says, be not envy of my neigbors material stuff, BUT man I'm freakin jealous.


A few trips to www.cigarbid.com can cure that...although, you may feel some pinching in your wallet (and a hammer on yer head if you're married! :lol: )


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

CRider said:


> coach33 said:
> 
> 
> > The Good Lord says, be not envy of my neigbors material stuff, BUT man I'm freakin jealous.
> ...


That's where the secret Paypal account comes in :smile:


----------



## PaulV-cr (Sep 3, 2008)

I started a thread a few weeks ago with pics of my new (empty) humi. I thought that I'd follow up with a few pics on this thread, now that I have it all set up and have some cigars in it.

Here's the humidifiers and hygrometer on the inside of the lid, held in place with magnets:










The hygro has been calibrated and adjusted. The foam in the humidifiers has been replaced with 65% Heartfelt beads. The lid has a metal plate built into it, so there was no need to affix metal plates to the lid for the magnets. I used two magnets on each humidifier to be sure they don't fall off. The humidity has been holding right at 65%, plus or minus 1%, ever since I seasoned it.

Upper tray:



















Lower tray:



















Bottom section:




























As you can see, I'm going for variety at this point, trying to find what I like, and good values. I have 133 cigars right now, including 63 different cigars, 46 of which I haven't tried yet.

The humi might look pretty full, but there's actually room for another level of maybe 50 rg cigars in most places, so I should be ok if I win the 20 cigar sampler I presently have a bid in on.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I love watching how fast our "newbies" grow up... 


They show up here, introduce themselves and before you know they've found the slope and WHOOOOOOOOSH.........


:lol:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice set-up! Beautiful, well-organized, with a bitchin' stash of smokes. Damn, I love this shit! Enjoy!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Mine is EMPTY!!!! because it is seasoning



















for now :mischief:


----------



## PaulV-cr (Sep 3, 2008)

Beautiful humi, Aces, and BIG! :shock: 

I'm sure it won't be empty for long. I look forward to seeing what you fill it up with. opcorn:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

DAYUM!


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice setup Paul! Aces that humi looks sweet! I just might pick that up for my b-day in March. I love this thread!!


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

That's a sweet rig right there!


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Here is a picture of the latest shipment I received. Pay close attention to the smokes that the hygrometer is resting upon!!





Here is a shot from the other side:






These are pics of my most recent walk in humidor:












Anyone want to be my friend?? Actually, these pics were taken by a good friend of mine who travels to Asia several times a year. He rubs elbows with the movers and shakers, hence has access to places like this.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

That would be really cool and yes I'll be your friend. :smile: even without the Habanos.

Here's the inside of the humidor.



Most of the smokes laid out



Some of the Ashtons I set aside.



A 9" long A. Fuente. I have no idea what it is or when I'll have time to smoke it.



The two cigars on the left are made with pre-embargo tabaco. I don't know what they are either.

A few Padron 1926 and a Cohiba from the island. It is real.



Here are a few select smokes I keep aside.



I still have stuff coming in for the next two weeks from C-Bid too.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

impressive.


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

BigD said:


> A 9" long A. Fuente. I have no idea what it is or when I'll have time to smoke it.


I've got one of those, it's an Arturo Fuente Hemingway Masterpiece.

I haven't smoked it yet, but I've had a few of the other Hemingway's and they are fan-freaking-tastic to my noobish tastebuds. :lol:

-JT


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

OK that sounds familiar. The day my buddy Tom loaded me up with some of these smokes I couldn't keep up with what was what. He gave me better than sixty cigars. I should have taken notes. :???:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

BigD said:


> OK that sounds familiar. The day my buddy Tom loaded me up with some of these smokes I couldn't keep up with what was what. He gave me better than sixty cigars. I should have taken notes. :???:


Here is the AF Hemi Line



You have another Hemi in the special smokes box and another in the pic just to the left of the Ashtons, could be maduro?, which is the harder to find ones.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks you. Yes, I remember him giving me an Untold Story and also 3 Short Stories, one maddy and two natural. None of the others ring a bell.


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

After I dish out cigars for the Fantasy Football Leauge, Football Pool, Secret Santa, my father's Christmas gift and a couple other bombs, I estimate I will have about 300 cigars left. I want to run an inventory check at that point, I forget some of the stuff I have already!!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> After I dish out cigars for the Fantasy Football Leauge, Football Pool, Secret Santa, my father's Christmas gift and a couple other bombs, I estimate I will have about 300 cigars left. I want to run an inventory check at that point, I forget some of the stuff I have already!!!!


I've got all that ANDDD some random bombings.. going to be total chaos :mischief: however i still may win the survivor league :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I should really post an update since I started this thread.

I thought I was a big dog with 1 loaded humi back then. So naive.

Now it would probably take an hour just to inventory my smokes.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Damn BigD!!

Wasn't it just a few months ago you stuck on the Partagas Spanish Rosados?

When they fall.............


They fall HARD!!!! 

Love the stash!


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Every time I look at this thread I get horny


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Newby said:


> Every time I look at this thread I get horny


Allrightie then...everyone make a note that looking at lots of big sticks gets the Newby all horny. :rotfl:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Anton said:


> I should really post an update since I started this thread.
> 
> I thought I was a big dog with 1 loaded humi back then. So naive.
> 
> Now it would probably take an hour just to inventory my smokes.


Working on my new humi now... been organzing for an hour and packing bombs along the way... there is no organization without some devistation :twisted:


----------



## Tater (Aug 20, 2008)

I just sit back and drool each time I hop into this thread. I will be there one day and have a decent trophy case of smokes. Maybe in like 17 years when I get all my boys off to college... :|


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Let's see if Newby will love us long time. Here are my three storage humidors. For the most part, I have given up trying to use partitions and such. 





Here is the one on the left:





This is the one in the middle; it contains only Perdomo smokes:





Humi on the right:





Not shown is my daily smoking humidor; this is where I grab from as to not open the other humi's all the time:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice Humis, Very nice collection of stick you got there OSB...thanks for sharing


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Oct 31, 2008)

Question Salty. I noticed you have the good looking old fashioned hygrometers in your humis AND digital ones in with the sticks. Are the ones that came with the humis off? Adjustable? I'm running into this with my new RP humi. The hygro tha :ask: t came with it looks real nice in there but it's off 8 - 11% according to my digital hygro. Problem is it's not adjustable. Just picking your brain as a newbie.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

The analog ones come with the humidors are notoriously inaccurate, so I use and monitor the digital ones. The analog ones are adjustable but even after careful calibration, they are usually off by a mile a few days after calibration. Accurate analog hygrometers are a bit on the expensive side; the el cheapo ones that are included with humidor purchases are nice to look at and nothing more. A decent digital unit is about $20-25 on most cigar sites; this is what I recommend.


----------



## redskinsfan34 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you sir. :beerchug:


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

olsaltybastard said:


> Let's see if Newby will love us long time. Here are my three storage humidors. For the most part, I have given up trying to use partitions and such.
> 
> :jerkoff:
> 
> Those are some good looking humis. I would post pics of mine but they are so unorganized you wouldn't even be able to tell what was what.


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

Here you go guys the new 150ct filled and the 50ct desktop about half full. 8)










The Spec. humidifiers are filled with heartfelt beads.










Inside the 150ct










50ct desktop on my desktop


----------



## Stevemal (Sep 14, 2008)

Sweet set up ya got there Gulf!!


----------

